

Ask HN: How do you shift focus among applications on a Laptop? - shail

Do you use your apps mostly in maximized state?
Do you click to move focus or ALT-TAB?<p>This is one thing I still find slightly annoying. Both clicking and ALT-TAB seem very uncomfortable to me.<p>Any innovative ideas on building a better experience?<p>Do not restrict yourself to software only ideas, dream of new hardware if the need be?
======
jclos
I mainly click. I would love to alt-tab but I can't seem to internalize the
way it works, which means that I usually alt-tab a dozen times like an idiot
to pick the application I actually want.

